# Kingsford charcoal on sale at Costco



## richoso1 (Apr 20, 2011)

While getting some tires rotated, I noticed some Kingsford on sale. They have two (2) 23 lb. bags sold as a twin pack for $16.68. That's 46 lbs. of charcoal. I don't smoke with charcoal, but I do use it for grilling, so I bought four bags. That will last my till Labor Day. It's all good my friend.


----------



## venture (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up.  Like you, I use it for grilling.  I also use about 2/3 of a chimney to bring the smoker up to temp before changing to lump.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 21, 2011)

Sam's sell the same 2 pack for about the same price.


----------



## figjam (Apr 21, 2011)

Home Depot has 2-20# bags regularly for 15.87

They recently had a sale and dropped it to around 11.  They almost always have a sale closer to Memorial Day when it is around 9 or 10.


----------

